# Slovakia - my country!



## Ester (Jan 21, 2011)

i have to share this, since it is my favorite country! 
So un-known i couldn't even find it in the list of this topics. But i have read this news item and want to share it:
Three small campsites have introduced a new initiative: *touring Slovakia.*
I have been on two of these campsites and the owners all speak perfect English. They are prepared to give assistance when you've got language problems. They got a joint website: touring Slovakia

more forum members going this spring?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Of course the English might be because the site owners in Slovakia to which you refer are all Dutch and the primary language of the website is Nederlands and it has a .nl URL.

However I do agree it is an amazing place. many spectacular country towns, a nice compact historical capital and lots of green open space

I have travelled in from the Czech Republic and from Poland. My favourite bit is the Tatras, and the far east to the Ukrainian border.

I particularly liked Poprad, some cheap flights in summer, lots of walking, ice caves etc and then Kesmarok, Presov Spis castle and Kosice. Went skiing in Strbske Pleso one year. Only hotel ever stayed in with no information in English.

There is a connection between the south facing Tatra mountains of Slovakia and the IOM. There is a narrow guage electric railway runs along the valley half way up, in and out of the side valleys, same guage as our eletric tramway from Victorian times and we bought some old rolling motor power stock and had Slovakian railway engineers visit here.


----------



## Ester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Thieawin

Yes they are Dutch - kind of hobby of Dutchmen running a campsite :wink: hundreds of them in France! However they know how and have often smaller, and more rural or 'green' places than the big commercial ones. Often with a personal touch like the ones mentioned on the site above. I really enjoyed my stay on these places and they are very well integrated in Slovakian society.

I have also been in the Tatras in 2007, liked the scenery but some places a bit touristy. 
The whole country feels like one big national park!

And very affordable too, especially the south-central part of Slovakia.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ester

Just for interest _(and it may help our members if they want to quiz you on your expert knowledge)_ are you Dutch or Slovakian, and where are you based at the moment?

If you have any direct connection to the sites you posted, please give some detail as this may also be useful. I know that quite a few members are becoming increasingly enamoured of those regions, and your input will be of great interest.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Ester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Dave

Yes I am Dutch and at present live in Central Slovakia and work for a computer firm (Dutch/Slovakian company). Not a real expert on Slovakia  since I've hardly had enough time to travel around (so far). Been to the Tatras only once...

Visited this open air museum, liked it a lot! And some of the famous castles. 
But also this forgotten Cabrad castle and nature reserve was worth a visit. And Hrusov festival is something very very Slovak. You will hardly meet any foreigners.

I have also been to two of the three campsites (yes we Dutch all know each other rather well :wink of _touring Slovakia_ and recently heard of their initiative (we Dutch in Slovakia even have a forum) which I think is great especially for those tourist not speaking Slovak. Just submitted my favorite one of these campsites in your database of campsites. Maybe I should submit the others as well?

And I have been camping in Senec and Jelenec ... wasn't a success. Big and filthy or smaller and rundown campsites.

I really love Slovakia, for living but also to spend my holidays. My parents own a camper and we have been touring a bit in the central part of this beautiful country.

I regret that tourism is hardly developed in this country. Outside the bigger towns and bigger hotels you will have difficulties to find somebody who speaks English. Just for economic reasons it would be wonderful if more tourists would come to Slovakia. I am a big promoter of Slovakia - you might have noticed by now


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ester

Thanks for that. Already it sounds like a very interesting place to visit for those who don't like to be too organised on big commercial campsites.

I suggest that you do add the other sites you know of to our campsite database, including the very bad ones at Senec and Jelenec. 8O When planning a tour it is just as important to know which campsites are best avoided!

I think the fact that tourism is hardly developed will be a big attraction to some of us. Too many places have entirely lost their natural charm and have been ruined by excessive tourism, so it would be great to visit somewhere "real" and unspoiled.

The fact that no English is spoken would not put most of us off at all. :lol: 

Do you know if wild camping is allowed, or even encouraged?

Thanks for your input.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I like the High Tatra Mountains.

Went in 2006, unfortunately our trip was cut short as we were staying at a campsite where break-in's occured every night we were there. Fortunately not us but caravans, in the end we cut short our stay at that site.


----------



## Ester (Jan 21, 2011)

I am very sorry to about the bad experiences on the campsite in the Tatras. Another argument to go for small, family run, save places.



Zebedee said:


> Already it sounds like a very interesting place to visit for those who don't like to be too organised on big commercial campsites.
> 
> I suggest that you do add the other sites you know of to our campsite database,
> 
> Do you know if wild camping is allowed, or even encouraged?


hi Dave, I just added two other small family run campsites to your database. Now all 4 small ones existing in Slovakia are in it. And if you would visit all of them, you will have a nice tour through Slovakia. Only Bratislava is some how a bit far from the campsites.

The 'Lazy campsite' is to be lazy and visit Banska Stiavnica. 
By visiting Sedliacky Dvor you will be close to the beautiful and spectacular nature reserve Slovakia's Paradise.
Campsite Sokol is good for visiting Kosice and the famous Ice Caves.
And Jana's camping will be the starting point to explore the Tatra Mountains.

For those who have time, sounds like a great tour!

Wild camping is not allowed but I think if you just ask you can always park in somebodies back yard.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

We passed through Slovakia in Nov 2010 (see our blog for our experiences). It is indeed a lovely country and we enjoyed it. We entered via the Dukla Pass and visited Bardejov - lovely gothic buildings, villages around Beskid - wooden churches, the Slovenský Raj national park - wonderful gorge walks and a good campsite at Hrabušice village, and LevoÄ�a, which is a lovely old town. We wild camped a lot and had no trouble. Oh, we also went to Žehra, Spišská Kapitula and Spiš Castle.

It's a great country and well worth visiting.

Lesley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have since found the name of the site we stayed at.

However the village was very nice and there was a good pub with good food there.

Hotel/Camp Tatranec (Intercamp)
Taranska Lomnica

is the site where several caravans were broken into but we were in a group all English.


----------

